# The future of Turkey in the EU and NATO



## McG (5 Sep 2017)

Here is an opinion that I have seen dropped in a few different threads and discussions relating to Turkey.  What should be the present day state of relations between Turkey and the west?  Certainly, its role in containing Russia would be as relevant to present day NATO as back though the Cold War ... but one might question the country's commitment to that role today.  This article looks beyond the collective defence relationship and asks questions about where the economic/trade relations should be.  The author spends a good portion of his time living as a neighbour to Turkey, so that has likely coloured his view.  But is he far off the mark?


> *Opinion: Turkey is not a good fit for European Union or NATO*
> Dave Harrison
> Times Colonist
> 05 Sep 2017
> ...


http://www.timescolonist.com/opinion/columnists/opinion-turkey-is-not-a-good-fit-for-european-union-or-nato-1.22355123


----------



## Edward Campbell (5 Sep 2017)

And then there's this from just a couple of days ago:

News > World > Europe  *Turkey will never become EU member, says Angela Merkel*  *Comments are likely to worsen already strained ties between the two Nato allies*


----------



## jollyjacktar (5 Sep 2017)

I read that, it's about time she started talking sense.


----------

